# καταστάθηκε όνειδος στους γείτονές του



## panettonea

In the phrase above, does the verb καταστάθηκε come from the verb καθιστώ (whose 3rd-person simple past is supposed to be κατέστη) or from κατασταίνω?  And what is the difference (if any) in meaning between these two verbs?

Here's a little more context:

Τον διαρπάζουν όλοι αυτοί που διαβαίνουν τον δρόμο· *καταστάθηκε* όνειδος στους γείτονές του·


----------



## sotos

There is no verb "κατασταίνω" but only "καθιστώ". "Καταστάθηκε" is wrong. Κατέστη is the correct.


----------



## panettonea

sotos said:


> There is no verb "κατασταίνω" but only "καθιστώ". "Καταστάθηκε" is wrong. Κατέστη is the correct.



Thanks.  Well, the verb κατασταίνω is listed here:

http://moderngreekverbs.com/contents.html

Are the folks who run that Web site just trippin' on something?


----------



## sotos

panettonea said:


> Thanks.  Well, the verb κατασταίνω is listed here:
> 
> http://moderngreekverbs.com/contents.html


Everybodh can upload a rubbish dictionary. It seems to be a clumsy attempt to transform a "katharevousa" verb to "demotike". You may hear such words from people of poor education or even in leftist texts. In the latter case the abuse of the correct  becomes a "message".


----------



## Live2Learn

Soto, not all dictionaries can be 'rubbish'. The verb κατασταίνω can be found at the www.greek-language.gr site, too: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%BD%CF%89&sin=all. And there is an entry for it in the *Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό (6th Ed.).*


----------



## panettonea

Live2Learn said:


> And there is an entry for it in the *Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό (6th Ed.).*



Is that one of the premier Greek dictionaries?

So, is there a significant difference between these two verbs, or do they essentially mean the same thing?


----------



## sotos

Live2Learn said:


> Soto, not all dictionaries can be 'rubbish'. The verb κατασταίνω can be found at the www.greek-language.gr site, too: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%BD%CF%89&sin=all. And there is an entry for it in the *Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό (6th Ed.).*



I didn't say that nobody uses this verb. Let me put it  statistically: Googling with "κατασταίνει" I get about 1.650 hits. With  "καθιστά" (which is correct) I get nearly 2.000.000 hits.


----------



## panettonea

So I'll take it that there's not really a consensus among native speakers on this matter.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi again, panettonea!

I can't answer, as I'm not a native speaker. You raise very interesting questions about things that _still_ puzzle me.

As you're obviously so interested in the Greek language, perhaps you'd be interested in having a look at two other Greek forums. Some members here are also members in these other places. This is NOT to say that these other forums are _better_ than here; they're different, that's all. We all have one goal, which is 'knowledge'.

If you have the time, have a look at:

1. http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php

2. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/index.php


----------

